# Virtual visit



## mconnolly (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a provider who did an office visit through the computer, virtual visit, can we bill for this, if so, do we bill an office visit or is there a category III code for this?


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2011)

mconnolly said:


> I have a provider who did an office visit through the computer, virtual visit, can we bill for this, if so, do we bill an office visit or is there a category III code for this?



Look at 99444 for On-line Medical Evaluation.  You can bill for it but few insurances are reimbursing for this service.  It may become more common in the future.


----------

